# " 1"

## -

1  
         .               .        ,      .        ,  ,                  .  
      .        ,    .         .      ,      .     .  
 ,     .      ,   ,    .        ,        ,         .       ,      ,   ,     ,   ,        ,     .    ,     ,     ,      ,  , .  
     .          .      ,     .    .     ,      ,      .  ,      .  
      ?      :   ,     ,   ,           ?  
,  . ,          , ,       .  20%     ,   ,      .       ,     .      , .  
 ,     .       ,    . ,      .    .  
   ,         .    :  ,   ,   ?,     !.  
   :     ,    .       ,      ,    -   .  
   ,      ,   .      ,        . , ,     .     .   :    ,    ,   :      ,  .  
  1917   ,     .            ,           .        ,       .              ,                   .  
    ,   ,      ,      ?    
 
     .  
       ,   .         (      ,        ?),     .        ,     ,        .     .        ,     .           ,    .         ,   ,  , ,   .  
      ,  ,     .         ,     ,           ,         .           .  
  ,      .  
,    :   ,   ,  ,  ,   ,  . -  ,     ,     .     .       ,  .   ?     .  
  :        -  -,    ?  , ,     !    ,   ,     ?  
 ,          ,   ,   . ,    ,  . ,     ,   .   ?

----------


## -

,      ,   ,        ,     ,    ,      ,   . - ,   !  
      .          .    .     ,     :   ,      , ,   . ,    .        ,      , .    :  ,   :     .    :  ,     .      ,    ? , .          ,         ?  
      .    ,     ,   :         ,     .  
      (),     ?   ,      !    ,     ,        ,   .  
      ,    ,    , !    .        ,        .     ?     ,  .  
,    (,  ),    ,   ?   .  ,   ,   .  
     ,     ?   !    ,      .  ,   .       .  
     ,   ,        ,     .  
  ,   ,         ,   .  
          :  ,  ,  ,   ?     ,         .      ,   . ,   !     !  
 ,   .   ! - ,    ?            .  
 ,   ,        .    ,  ,     ,  .  
    .  ,  .    ,           ,  ,   . , , ,   ,    .      ,     - .            .       -           ,     ,     ,    .  
   ,      .      ,     .   ,    .    .  
 ,       .       ,             .         .       ,    ,   ,   ,  ,        .  
      ,    . !         . , ,               .    
 
,    .           ,   .  
   ,   ,   - ,   .   .    .  ,   .    ,    .  
,         ,  ,  ,        . Ÿ    :   ,    !    , , ,   ,      .    , ,   ,     .       :    ,    ,  ,   ,  ,   .  
          .      ,      . ,     .  
     ?    .    :    .              ,       .  
          ,      .    ,   ,            ,  ,          ,    .  
     ,    .         .        ,             .

----------


## -

:         ,   .      :     ,       .  
      :     ,    .   , ,  :    ,  ,      ,   ,   .  
    ,     ,    .    : ,     ,  ;    ,   ,   ,   ,   ,  ,     .            .     ,    ,    ,   ,     .  
 
        ?  
 ,      :   . ,    ,  ,       ,            .  
,   ,  ,      . ,    ,  ,   .  
     ,   :         ?         .         .   :     .  
         :      ,      ?      ,      (. 49, 15).      :    ,    .  
 ,   ,    .          ,     - ,     ?  
!       .  
        , ?  
  ,   ,      ,      .     , . ,     .  
  ,   ,      ,   .    ,       ,    .

----------


## -

,     .  ,   .            .  
              ?    .  
 .     .   ,       .      ,  .      ,  .       ,    ,  ,  ,       .  
 .    .   ,     ,     .          .       .       ,         .        ,   -  .  
 .      .       ,    .  ,      ,  .  -     ,   ,     .        ,    .         ,         ,    .    .     . .  
       ,  ,         .  .  
 .   .       .      ,            ,             .  ,    ,   .  .     ,     .      .       .     .    ,    .   ,        ,         .         .     ,            15 .  
,     ,                 .   !          .         ,         .  
    , ,                ,    , .        ,      .       ,   .  
        ,         .      .      ,   .  ,   ,     .        .   ,    .  
     ,     .    ,    ,   .  
  .      ,     .  ,       , ,     .    , ,      ,     .  
     :  !     !     , , ,    ,   ,   , :    !  ,       ,      .  
   .       ,  -   ,    - ,  ,  -   .       .        :  !  
   .         ,        ,    .     .  
   ?  .   ,   ,  .     ,     .    ,             .  .  
      ,  .  
   -   , , ,    ,        - ,  .

----------


## -

,    .      ,             .    ,      ,      ,   .  
    .           ,   ,   ?   ,       ?     ?       ,   ,       ?        ,        ,  .  
   ,     .        ,       .        .      .  
  ,    ,        ;       ,      .    ,      ,      ,    .  
      ,  ,   ! ,        ,   .     ,       ,   ,    ,      .  
  :   , :      - ,     ,      ; ,   ,   :     ? ,    ,   .  ,  :       ,     ,  ,   , :     .  
 :     ,     .  
      :       ,   ,   ,    ,     ,  ,   ,   ,    ,   ,  ,    ,     .  
      ,   ,  .      ,           .       (   ),   .  ,             ,  , ,  ,  :        ,   ,  ,  ,     ,  .      .      ,  .     ;    ,   ,    ,      .       .   ,   ,  .  
     ,     ,  .  
,         .     .    .       .   .  
    ,   .           ,     ,     .  
     .  
 Pobedish.ru  http://www.pobedish.ru/main/depress?id=104

----------


## erazer

,  ,   .

----------


## Sir_2006

...
      .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,   ,  .      ,           .

   , ,    !
  ,   ?
        ,  - " "    ,  , ... ?    -    ,      ,  ,  :  

> ,   ,  .      ,           .

----------


## admin

. ,  ,         .

----------


## erazer

! "  "   ? :D

----------


## nevodka

*erazer* -  ?  ,   .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer* -  ?  ,   .

   .     -   "  ",    .    -      .

----------


## admin

*erazer*,    ,    ?

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,    ,    ?

    , .    -     .

----------

